# gecko identification help



## gonff (Jun 23, 2008)

when i was in india, i caught this gecko, anyone know what tipe of gecko it was?

thnx

-gonff-

also, what tipe of skink is this, also caught in india
is it a major skink?


----------



## geckodan (Jun 23, 2008)

The gecko is a large Hemidactylus species. Not sure on the skink but Egernias are endemic to Australia so it will not be a major skink.


----------



## gonff (Jun 23, 2008)

it looks similar though


----------



## gonff (Jun 23, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## moloch05 (Jun 23, 2008)

I am not certain but the skink looks like it would be in the genus _Mabuya_ of which India has a number of species.

Regards,
David


----------



## eipper (Jun 24, 2008)

HI all,

I would say that the gecko is most simliar to Hemidactylus flaviviridis and the skink is a Mabuya most likely carinata.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## gonff (Jun 24, 2008)

thnx


----------

